# Going Shopping....



## NDB_MN (May 18, 2008)

Starting to shop my local stores this week for my FIRST 1911.

Looking at some Kimbers but I hear bad things about the Series II, and I'm also interested in some of Springfield's mid-higher end stuff. Dan Wessons look good but I don't know if I'll be able to find one locally, same with STI (and STI's slide stamp is UGLY on the Trojans hehe).

Any thoughts/recommendations/things to look out for?


----------



## NDB_MN (May 18, 2008)

Anyone have any opinions on the Kimber Custom II TLE (stainless) ? 

That's the leader after 1 gun store. Comin in at $980, I feel that's a decent price, when you factor in I won't have to pay for shipping or transfer fees like I would with most internet store/auction deals.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

What are you going to use it for the most? That will help you to deceide which one to get.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have one in blue finish. The sound of the slide is more like a muffled zipper than metal sliding on metal. It is awesome. I can't say enough about this gun. The wife of my local shop's owner says people begin to raise eyebrows as she's shooting sub 4" groups at the range till they find out she's shooting a Kimber. Then they just say "it figures". Yes they are that accurate out of the box and will make you a better shooter immediately. I have over 1,000 rounds through it without a single problem. I mean NOTHING has gone wrong. I liked the brand so much I got an Ultra CDP II for CC. I moved to the TLE from a SA Champion GI, Springfield's base model. The differences were night and day. Don't skimp on a lesser gun that you'll be trading in on a TLE come Christmas.

I bought my TLE for $799. The stainless is only a $50 upcharge. You should be able to buy this gun for $850.

Just my 2 cents. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a Kimber Eclipse Pro II and it is extremely accurate and smooth to shoot. It is very high-quality, it has night sights, an eight round column and a four inch barrel. I am quite happy that I purchased it, and it is what I shoot at the range when I go.


----------



## NDB_MN (May 18, 2008)

Interesting to hear the price estimate at $850 - trying to find something comparable to that on Gunbroker and I can't. I'll continue to look at a couple other places though as well - see if any of them are better. I already know one shop that sells Kimbers at MSRP (ick)....


----------



## scubastevie00 (Jul 16, 2008)

Just got my Custom II from a local shop here for about $700 OTD.. Awesome deal and I couldn't be happier... Its one of the finest guns I've ever used..


----------



## NDB_MN (May 18, 2008)

Just put my deposit down on a stainless Kimber TLE. Just for a price comparison, the best I could find it for in the Metro area in MN was $980. Looked at Gander, Cabela's (they almost don't count) and called several gun stores comparing. Could've gone to some really good places further out and probably gotten a nicer price but would've spent the money in gas getting there and back that I would've saved on the gun.

Could have gotten it on gunbroker for $925 but after shipping and transfer it woulda been over.

To compare, I did find a Custom II stainless for $740 on special and was tempted... but I really wanted the night sights and front strap stippling on the TLE. Aftermarket would cost $125 for the sights and $150 for a gunsmith to stipple the frontstrap.


----------

